# Worst Pet Tarantula



## Hedorah99 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey. Sorry if this is a repost, I actually did a search and didn't find this topic.

I just wanted to know, in all your expert opinions, just what do you consider the worst tarantula to keep whether it be for the amount of care, its potency of venom, its aggressive/defensiveness, price, etc. I am just curious because I have read many articles about the best ones, now I just want to hear about the unholy terrors that have not been mentioned yet  :evil: 



PS

Don't worry. I am not going to use this as a shopping list so I can go out and turn my collection of pets into an experiment in irresponsibilty.  :?


----------



## rgfx (Aug 21, 2005)

there was a big thread on this recently, do another search. I think boring pet-rocks are worse than aggressive Ts


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 21, 2005)

I did a couple of searches but didn't see it. if someone knows what teh thread is and can give it to me that would be great.


----------



## rgfx (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48160&highlight=worst


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, if it turns out you Have one, I will bite the bullet and take it off your hands 

To answer this question it would help immensely if You picked an attribute that You found less than appealing, rather than mention a slew of them.....

Bland colors , pet rock, burrower, defensive...which thing turns You off most
T


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 21, 2005)

thanx. I used the word "worst" in my search so that didn't show up, or i just read over it.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 21, 2005)

tony said:
			
		

> Well, if it turns out you Have one, I will bite the bullet and take it off your hands
> 
> To answer this question it would help immensely if You picked an attribute that You found less than appealing, rather than mention a slew of them.....
> 
> ...



I don't really know of any specific attributes. For the sake of this argument we'll say the hardest one to keep alive, i.e. very specific husbandry requirements, high mortality rate, etc...

And no, I don't have any that I am in desperate need to get out of my house yet Tony. But I'll let you know when the P. cancerides I just got grow up a little bit


----------



## Snakecharm (Aug 21, 2005)

The only problem with this question is that the answer is going to vary for every person. Honestly I think you can keep just about any species with relatively little fuss as long as you put forethought into how you're going to keep them, do your research, and maintain them in a responsible way.

However, I have made my own choices of species that, at this point, I plan to avoid. The main ones that come to mind are T. blondi and S. calceatum. Blondi is pretty much because I have an awful reaction to my B. smithi's hairs, so I don't feel the need to test that reaction by keeping what is arguably the worst hair kicker of them all. S. calceatum presents, for me, what I consider to be an uncomfortably risky combination of lightning speed, aggressiveness and potent venom. 

Some people will tell you to stay away from Haplopelma species. Personally I've found my evil pet holes (I have four) to be very easy to care for. The tricky part is when you have to rehouse them.


----------



## Beccas_824 (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't consider any of my T's hard to take care of. My H. lividum isn't that bad until I need to move her for some reason. 
right now, my A. versicolor sling has been a challenge just becasue everytime i open its container its tries to run out but by no means would I even consider getting rid of it.


----------



## Mandi (Aug 21, 2005)

Beccas_824 said:
			
		

> I don't consider any of my T's hard to take care of. My H. lividum isn't that bad until I need to move her for some reason.
> right now, my A. versicolor sling has been a challenge just becasue everytime i open its container its tries to run out but by no means would I even consider getting rid of it.


my versi sling does that too it drives me CRAZY! and shes so tiny I cant feel her crawling on my hands/arms so it takes me a few seconds to find her and trick her into going back into her enclosure


----------



## cloud711 (Aug 22, 2005)

not exactly the worst. but i have problems moving my Citharischius crawshayi slings. one almost got away. :wall:  they are really fast.


----------

